# Lizzi ...



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*LA GRADUATA E FANFARE.....*

Cara lizzi che botta che hai dato alle donne del forum.....tutte chiacchere e mutande saldate...COMPLIMENTI!Appena arrivata le hai sdraiate tutte...a ste fanfarone.....:up:


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara lizzi che botta che hai dato alle donne del forum.....tutte chiacchere e mutande saldate...COMPLIMENTI!Appena arrivata le hai sdraiate tutte...a *ste fanfarone*.....:up:


minchia........


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> minchia........



Io sono per le cose giuste gas,sta tipa si è presentata alla grande.:up:


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono per le cose giuste gas,sta tipa si è presentata alla grande.:up:


oscuro, la presentazione di solito inganna


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro suvvia, sai bene che non siamo fanfarone....siamo solo piu pudiche...dopotutto potresti anche fidarti sulla nostra parola...non vedo perche no


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara lizzi che botta che hai dato alle donne del forum.....tutte chiacchere e mutande saldate...COMPLIMENTI!Appena arrivata le hai sdraiate tutte...a ste fanfarone.....:up:


perchè ha messo una foto? hahahah io le ho lì da mesi


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> perchè ha messo una foto? hahahah io le ho lì da mesi


eh be ma le foto sono diverse mia cara,...


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> eh be ma le foto sono diverse mia cara,...


giusto, a me si vede il viso, io esisto davvero :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> perchè ha messo una foto? hahahah io le ho lì da mesi


tu mica gli hai fatto vedere la foresta


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> tu mica gli hai fatto vedere la foresta


ahahahah questo nn si sa....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> perchè ha messo una foto? hahahah io le ho lì da mesi



infatti mi sa che oscuro è finito in un ginepraio :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ahahahah questo nn si sa....


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2014)

Ciao Oscuro,


e così, il pisello vince ... 
dopo anni di fedeltà, tu molli per un cespuglio nell'oscurità ... 

che profondità ... :rotfl: ... ups ...


sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Settembre 2014)

chi é Lizzi? Dov'è sta foto? Che foto é?


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> tu mica gli hai fatto vedere la foresta





biri ha detto:


> ahahahah questo nn si sa....


venite, fanciulle....LASCIATE CHE LA BOTANICA VENGA A ME....


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Oscuro,
> 
> 
> e così, il pisello vince ...
> ...


se volete la foto di un cespuglio... la settimana scorsa ho fatto una foto ad un prezzemolo che era la fine del mondo


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

*oscuro*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Oscuro,
> 
> 
> e così, il pisello vince ...
> ...


ops....


----------



## Vincent Vega (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> chi é Lizzi? Dov'è sta foto? Che foto é?


chiedi a Simy: coincisa ma efficace!:up:


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Ma*

Ma ragazze io ho solo fatto i complimenti a lizzi,tutto arrosto e poco fumo.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> chi é Lizzi? Dov'è sta foto? Che foto é?


nel tyhread tradire o non tradire....la prima pagina di oggi...ci sono le sue foto, mezza gnuda


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Settembre 2014)

Simy chi é Lizzi? E dov'è la foto?


Però Vincent Vega se devi fare così fai il morto allora... A cosa servi?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> nel tyhread tradire o non tradire....la prima pagina di oggi...ci sono le sue foto, mezza gnuda



Grazie miss ora vado a guardare

almeno tu vomiti ma sei viva


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Grazie miss ora vado a guardare
> 
> almeno tu vomiti ma sei viva


pagina 71
la prima foto, quella ttta nera, in realtà è nuda


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Grazie miss ora vado a guardare
> 
> almeno tu vomiti ma sei viva


si viva ma anche vincent oggi mi pare risorto! li dovevi vedere sti amschietti stamattina dopo la pubblicazione del selfie floreale 
tutti sull attenti


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> tu mica gli hai fatto vedere la foresta


Direi che ci vuole un concorso. Oscuuuuuuro, proponilo ufficialmente


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*SI*



rewindmee ha detto:


> Direi che ci vuole un concorso. Oscuuuuuuro, proponilo ufficialmente



Figurati vince lizzi a mani basse e a culo alto.


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> chi é Lizzi? Dov'è sta foto? Che foto é?


pagina 71 del suo thread


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si viva ma anche vincent oggi mi pare risorto! li dovevi vedere sti amschietti stamattina dopo la pubblicazione del selfie floreale
> tutti sull attenti


Mica subito... prima sembrava una mutanda scura, tipo Verdone con l'acquario :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

Oscuro mi deludi proprio...


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Oscuro mi deludi proprio...



Ma dai che merita è una grande....


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai che merita è una grande....



si si, proprio una grande


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> pagina 71
> la prima foto, quella ttta nera, in realtà è nuda


e da dove si capisce? Dal mio tel é tutto nero non si vede niente di niente


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> si si, proprio una grande


aggiungiamo qualcosa dopo grande?


----------



## Stark72 (30 Settembre 2014)

ma chi è sta Lizzi che me so perso?


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Aò*

Ammazza che rosicume in giro.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> si si, proprio una grande


una grande... :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> aggiungiamo qualcosa dopo grande?


Certo che si


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dai che merita è una grande....


Maddai!!!


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> e da dove si capisce? Dal mio tel é tutto nero non si vede niente di niente


Dal pc si vede appena...


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ma chi è sta Lizzi che me so perso?


Thread da 114 pagine, pagina 71


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ammazza che rosicume in giro.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma rosicume de che? Minchia se ti basta così poco...


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ma chi è sta Lizzi che me so perso?


Stark attento che tu stai in un periodo particolare... se guardi le foto, prima mettiti seduto...


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Ma*



Nicka ha detto:


> Maddai!!!



Ma dai troppo figa....dai...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Clem*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma rosicume de che? Minchia se ti basta così poco...



Ma non è quello che si è visto...come si è presentata....


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Stark attento che tu stai in un periodo particolare... se guardi le foto, prima mettiti seduto...


:risata:


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> e da dove si capisce? Dal mio tel é tutto nero non si vede niente di niente


da cekll nn lo so, io ho visto due tette e qualcosa di nero 
che potrebbe essere una mutanda o una passera pelosissima


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ammazza che rosicume in giro.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma no dai, rosicare no... mi sono messa davanti allo specchio e ho le stesse identiche cose che ha Lizzi...


----------



## Homer (30 Settembre 2014)

Prendete la foto scura la salvate sul PC l'aprita con qualsiasi programma di editor foto (di default su Windows) aumentate la luminosità e il contrasto ed ecco che esce la Venere di Botticelli con foresta annessa......:sonar::sonar:


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma no dai, rosicare no... mi sono messa davanti allo specchio e ho le stesse identiche cose che ha Lizzi...


nella medesima posizione scommetto


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non è quello che si è visto...come si è presentata....


e come si è presentata?
sono figa mi vogliono scopare tutti ma nn la do a nessuno 
manco a mio cognato che mi stringe agli angolini
e ai marines col rigonfiamento
e mi ammazzo di autoerotismo perchè mio marito è flash :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> da cekll nn lo so, io ho visto due tette e qualcosa di nero
> che potrebbe essere una mutanda o una passera pelosissima


...e aiutame a di' pelosissima


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Beccato*



Homer ha detto:


> Prendete la foto scura la salvate sul PC l'aprita con qualsiasi programma di editor foto (di default su Windows) aumentate la luminosità e il contrasto ed ecco che esce la Venere di Botticelli con foresta annessa......:sonar::sonar:



Il solito pipparolo...:rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Settembre 2014)

Ma é la foresta che attizza???


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> e come si è presentata?
> sono figa mi vogliono scopare tutti ma nn la do a nessuno
> manco a mio cognato che mi stringe agli angolini
> e ai marines col rigonfiamento
> e mi ammazzo di autoerotismo perchè mio marito è flash :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



non ti posso dare un altro verde


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> nella medesima posizione scommetto


beh certo... altrimenti come facevo?


----------



## Stark72 (30 Settembre 2014)

Ok ho visto, certo che quella discussione è diventata davvero finissima, elegante da morire.
Comunque ragazza notevole di certo.
Però non mi va di leggere tutto.
Cioè, vorrei capire, sta dimostrazione di pettorali e silhouette era per far capire il motivo per cui il cognato non poteva evitare di parcheggiarle una o più mani sul culo?


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma é la foresta che attizza???



dici?


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma é la foresta che attizza???


Può darsi... tutti aspiranti esploratori...


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> beh certo... altrimenti come facevo?


Scatta il concorso "Nella posa di Lizzi", vediamo chi vince


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Settembre 2014)

Ma noi donne non abbiamo fatto tutte queste scene quando Spider s'è messo l'avatar nudo!


Oscuro davvero... Che delusione... Tutti questi anni...


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non ti posso dare un altro verde


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ok ho visto, certo che quella discussione è diventata davvero finissima, elegante da morire.
> Comunque ragazza notevole di certo.
> Però non mi va di leggere tutto.
> Cioè, vorrei capire, sta dimostrazione di pettorali e silhouette era per far capire il motivo per cui il cognato non poteva evitare di parcheggiarle una o più mani sul culo?


Sappi che io sono molto piu sofisticata, sia nella scelta della lingerie , sia nella potatura , o tosatura, non saprei. sia come selfie-fotografa...
dico cosi per dire, pour parle'...nel caso sia cresciuta bene quanado ripassi


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma noi donne non abbiamo fatto tutte queste scene quando Spider s'è messo l'avatar nudo!


Era di spalle :rotfl:


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il solito pipparolo...:rotfl:


eh, vabbuò
te che dai del pipparolo agli altri
e stai lì col pisello in mano per un paio di tette....


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Ok ho visto, certo che quella discussione è diventata davvero finissima, elegante da morire.
> Comunque ragazza notevole di certo.
> Però non mi va di leggere tutto.
> Cioè, vorrei capire, sta dimostrazione di pettorali e silhouette era per far capire il motivo per cui il cognato non poteva evitare di parcheggiarle una o più mani sul culo?


No, per dimostrare di essere reale... a suo dire...

Stai bene? Sei svenuto?


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Sappi che io sono molto piu sofisticata, sia nella scelta della lingerie , sia nella potatura , o tosatura, non saprei. sia come selfie-fotografa...
> dico cosi per dire, pour parle'...nel caso sia cresciuta bene quanado ripassi


Ecco la seconda candidata per il concorso "In posa come Lizzi"


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Ma*

Ma quanto state a rosika....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> nel tyhread tradire o non tradire....la prima pagina di oggi...ci sono le sue foto, mezza gnuda


Non mezza, tutta gnuda tesò! Tette, pancia trattenuta e figa all'aria.


Molto elegante e fine.


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma noi donne non abbiamo fatto tutte queste scene quando *Spider s'è messo l'avatar nudo*!
> 
> 
> Oscuro davvero... Che delusione... Tutti questi anni...


Ma perché è lui?!?!


----------



## Homer (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> da cekll nn lo so, io ho visto due tette e qualcosa di nero
> che potrebbe essere una mutanda o una *passera pelosissima*




Mi auguro per le che non sia così..:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Principessa ha detto:


> Non mezza, tutta gnuda tesò! Tette, pancia trattenuta e figa all'aria.
> 
> 
> Molto elegante e fine.



Ed è appena arrivata....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quanto state a rosika....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e dai allora mettiti la foto nudo come Spider!


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Mi auguro per le che non sia così..:rotfl:


ci vuole un decespugliatore


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Scatta il concorso "Nella posa di Lizzi", vediamo chi vince


OK. Tu aspetta lì, mi raccomando, resta collegato, non te ne andare, abbi fede... :sonar:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Era di spalle :rotfl:


Spider ci ha omaggiate anche della sua tartaruga e dei suoi pettorali e bicipiti!


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> OK. Tu aspetta lì, mi raccomando, resta collegato, non te ne andare, abbi fede... :sonar:


Mi metto sulla sponda del fiume, come i saggi cinesi...


----------



## Stark72 (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Sappi che io sono molto piu sofisticata, sia nella scelta della lingerie , sia nella potatura , o tosatura, non saprei. sia come selfie-fotografa...
> dico cosi per dire, pour parle'...nel caso sia cresciuta bene quanado ripassi


Come dice un mio caro amico: "pics, or never happened"


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> ci vuole un decespugliatore


ci sono i cultori del cespuglio... de gustibus...


----------



## Homer (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il solito pipparolo...:rotfl:



Ma no, per quelle cose ho usato le altre due foto........:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non mezza, tutta gnuda tesò! Tette, pancia trattenuta e figa all'aria.
> 
> 
> Molto elegante e fine.


mi fai la cortesia amo?
io nn posso per ovvie ragioni aprire la foto tutta nera dal pc, e dal cellulare vedo solo tutto nero, me la mandi su whazzpp?

je taime....tu scordati che fai il concorso


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Si*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Spider ci ha omaggiate anche della sua tartaruga e dei suoi pettorali e bicipiti!



Mi sa che la moglie è di diverso avviso....


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Spider ci ha omaggiate anche della sua tartaruga e dei suoi pettorali e bicipiti!


Cavolo, ma perché non mi accorgo mai di niente?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Era di spalle :rotfl:


l'ultima volta.
Ma tu sei qui da poco.


----------



## Homer (30 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> *ci sono i cultori del cespuglio*... de gustibus...



:bleah::bleah::bleah:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Spider ci ha omaggiate anche della sua tartaruga e dei suoi pettorali e bicipiti!


una sera che era particolarmente su di giri è andato pure oltre, invero.


----------



## Stark72 (30 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> No, per dimostrare di essere reale... a suo dire...
> 
> Stai bene? Sei svenuto?


benissimo 

aspetto quelle di caciotta adesso per il confronto all'americana :rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> benissimo
> 
> aspetto quelle di caciotta adesso per il confronto all'americana :rotfl:


vacci piano... certe cose vanno fatte gradulamente... :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non mezza, tutta gnuda tesò! Tette, pancia trattenuta e figa all'aria.
> 
> 
> *Molto elegante e fine*.


quoto


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> benissimo
> 
> aspetto quelle di caciotta adesso per il confronto all'americana :rotfl:


ma è troppo giovane solo quando ti fa comodo?


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> benissimo
> 
> aspetto quelle di caciotta adesso per il confronto all'americana :rotfl:


Gara! Gara! Gara!


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> benissimo
> 
> aspetto quelle di caciotta adesso per il confronto all'americana :rotfl:


ma ....e io che credevo vi fidaste sulla parola 
niente se non c'e' fiducia, non c'e' nemmeno motivo per mostrarmi a voi altri maschi. 
chiedi a lola, io mi defilo col sentimento spezzato, ma il pelo corto, se mi permettete ! :ar:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sa che la moglie è di diverso avviso....


rosikone!!! Postaci i tuoi dai!!! Tutto chiacchiere e distintivo!!!


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma è troppo giovane solo quando ti fa comodo?


fatti fatti tuoi che ci sono quasi riuscita.....oppure no, meglio, chaima zadig che io con lui mi diverto una cifra


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma ....e io che credevo vi fidaste sulla parola
> niente se non c'e' fiducia, non c'e' nemmeno motivo per mostrarmi a voi altri maschi.
> chiedi a lola, io mi defilo col sentimento spezzato, ma il pelo corto, se mi permettete ! :ar:


Il pelo corto va benissimo, l'importante è che non sia in modalità "bambola della Mattel"


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma ....e io che credevo vi fidaste sulla parola
> niente se non c'e' fiducia, non c'e' nemmeno motivo per mostrarmi a voi altri maschi.
> *chiedi a lola*, io mi defilo col sentimento spezzato, ma il pelo corto, se mi permettete ! :ar:




...mmmh... :blank:


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> fatti fatti tuoi che ci sono quasi riuscita.....oppure no, *meglio, chaima zadig *che io con lui mi diverto una cifra


mi sa che sta al lavoro... ma ci provo


----------



## Principessa (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi fai la cortesia amo?
> io nn posso per ovvie ragioni aprire la foto tutta nera dal pc, e dal cellulare vedo solo tutto nero, me la mandi su whazzpp?
> 
> je taime....tu scordati che fai il concorso


Quale concorso? Che me sò persa?


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> ...mmmh... :blank:


lo sai che mi ti sono immaginata proprio cosi... 
ho proprio visto te sbigottita e poi la faccia senza naso bocca e occhi


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Quale concorso? Che me sò persa?


eh quello delle foto mezze nude e o tutte nude.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sa che sta al lavoro... ma ci provo


oh bene


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> lo sai che mi ti sono immaginata proprio cosi...
> ho proprio visto te sbigottita e poi la faccia senza naso bocca e occhi


come sono scontata! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara lizzi che botta che hai dato alle donne del forum.....tutte chiacchere e mutande saldate...COMPLIMENTI!Appena arrivata le hai sdraiate tutte...a ste fanfarone.....:up:



Aspettiamo le foto di voi maschioni!!!
Poi ne riparleremo!


----------



## Homer (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Aspettiamo le foto di voi maschioni!!!
> Poi ne riparleremo!



Sarei e saremmo troppo riconoscibili.....


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> come sono scontata! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


maddeche, era per dire che quella faccina ti calza a pennello


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Sarei e saremmo troppo riconoscibili.....



Dici che x riconoscervi dovremmo prendere il microscopio o la riga da 40 cm?


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> maddeche, era per dire che quella faccina ti calza a pennello


----------



## Homer (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Dici che x riconoscervi dovremmo prendere il microscopio o la riga da 40 cm?


No, no, il calibro....


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Aspettiamo le foto di voi maschioni!!!
> Poi ne riparleremo!


Facciamo un doppio concorso? Non ve regge, siete tutte chiacchiere e distintivo


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Sarei e saremmo troppo riconoscibili.....


Tu sei giallo :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

*prop*

pero noi femmine fatali potremmo mettere come avatr la foto delle nostre labbra ....senza fare zozze, si capisce....quindi niente frutta calippi gelati etc etc...labbra chiuse a cuore , si???
molto piu di classe,


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Facciamo un doppio concorso? Non ve regge, siete tutte chiacchiere e distintivo


ma tu non dovevi lavorare....
In fatto di chiacchiere vah che non scherzate maschi!!


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> pero noi femmine fatali potremmo mettere come avatr la foto delle nostre labbra ....senza fare zozze, si capisce....quindi niente frutta calippi gelati etc etc...labbra chiuse a cuore , si???
> molto piu di classe,


Mi raccomando, quelle non rasate si aiutino con le dita :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> pero noi femmine fatali potremmo mettere come avatr la foto delle nostre labbra ....senza fare zozze, si capisce....quindi niente frutta calippi gelati etc etc...labbra chiuse a cuore , si???
> molto piu di classe,


a questi delle labbra chiuse e a cuore non gliene frega una cippa lippa .... vogliono *u pilu*!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Mi raccomando, quelle non rasate si aiutino con le dita :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mi sono espressa male anche se in mancaza di aggettivo quale grandi o piccole, si capiva bene che parlavo della bocca


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> ma tu non dovevi lavorare....
> In fatto di chiacchiere vah che non scherzate maschi!!


Lavoro e scrivo nelle pause... ne sto facendo una più lunga e poi sparisco per un'oretta


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi sono espressa male anche se in mancaza di aggettivo quale grandi o piccole, si capiva bene che parlavo della bocca


Si parla sempre delle grandi, in questi casi :spaghetti:


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi sono espressa male anche se in mancaza di aggettivo quale grandi o piccole, si capiva bene che parlavo della bocca



Quando dico che ormai gli sta girando un solo neurone in testa non mi sbagliavo Miss


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Quando dico che ormai gli sta girando un solo neurone in testa non mi sbagliavo Miss


mi sono accorta, vorra dire che con questi sognori d ora in poi non faro piu nessun discorso serio.


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Lavoro e scrivo nelle pause... ne sto facendo una più lunga e poi sparisco per un'oretta


Non oso pensare in che maniera tu possa minimamente essere produttivo con la parrucca di Lizzi in testa!!


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Prendete la foto scura la salvate sul PC l'aprita con qualsiasi programma di editor foto (di default su Windows) aumentate la luminosità e il contrasto ed ecco che esce la Venere di Botticelli con foresta annessa......:sonar::sonar:


ma non eri tu che ti scandalizzavi quando scherzavo con stark? e adesso aaddirittura esamini in dettaglio la foto di Lizzi? E poi lo scandalo lo davo io:rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma ....e io che credevo vi fidaste sulla parola
> niente se non c'e' fiducia, non c'e' nemmeno motivo per mostrarmi a voi altri maschi.
> chiedi a lola, io mi defilo col sentimento spezzato, *ma il pelo corto, se mi permettete* ! :ar:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Io comunque non mi mostro che non c'ho tartarughe da fare vedè e non voglio sfigurà


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Io comunque non mi mostro che non c'ho tartarughe da fare vedè e non voglio sfigurà


hai la panciotti morbidina? se si, e' proprio quello che cerco, panciotti!!!


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi sono accorta, vorra dire che con questi sognori d ora in poi non faro piu nessun discorso serio.



Metti da parte tutte le tue buone maniere.....vogliono la guerra ...e guerra sia


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Metti da parte tutte le tue buone maniere.....vogliono la guerra ...e guerra sia


hai gia un piano?


----------



## Homer (30 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma non eri tu che ti scandalizzavi quando scherzavo con stark? e adesso aaddirittura esamini in dettaglio la foto di Lizzi? E poi lo scandalo lo davo io:rotfl:


Ma quella battuta fu ironica, avevo messo anche le faccine......(credo)


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Quando dico che ormai gli sta girando un solo neurone in testa non mi sbagliavo Miss


Non si può fare una battuta... ammazza, ma allora state a rosica' per davvero?


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Non oso pensare in che maniera tu possa minimamente essere produttivo con la parrucca di Lizzi in testa!!


Una parte del mio cervello pensa costantemente alla fica, quindi non è niente di nuovo... pensate di essere multitasking solo voi? Il problema degli uomini è che pensano a fica, calcio, cazzate, fica, sport, auto, fica, lavoro, calcetto, fica... non c'è posto per le cose serie


----------



## Stark72 (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> hai la panciotti morbidina? se si, e' proprio quello che cerco, panciotti!!!


se intendi la panzetta no
però gli addominali non li ho presi tra gli optional :carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> se intendi la panzetta no
> però gli addominali non li ho presi tra gli optional :carneval:


una leggera pnacettina dove appoggiare la testa , fumarsi la canna e addormentarsi


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> una leggera pnacettina dove appoggiare la testa , fumarsi la canna e addormentarsi


Hai descritto la mia, compresa la canna (ma metà per uno, altrimenti cuscino :rotfl


----------



## Stark72 (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> una leggera pnacettina dove appoggiare la testa , fumarsi la canna e addormentarsi


ecco la canna passala :mexican:


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

*Maschi*

ecchecazzo! Chiudete la bocca e rimette la lingua in asse nella cavità orale....Fra poco qualcuno scivola per la saliva...perfavore su! Un po di dignità maschile.....madooona che morti di figa.....salvo solo Stark, Perplesso, Wolf e gas....gli unici che hanno gestito dignitosamente la situazione.......


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Una parte del mio cervello pensa costantemente alla fica, quindi non è niente di nuovo... pensate di essere multitasking solo voi? Il problema degli uomini è che pensano a *fica*, calcio, cazzate, *fica*, sport, auto, *fica*, lavoro, calcetto,* fica*... *non c'è posto per le cose serie*


Questo è sicuro.....e poi dici che stiamo a rosicà se ti dico che ti è rimasto un solo neurone libero in testa!


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*ROSIKONE*

La soldatessa vi ha messo tutte in fila.... A ROSIKONE.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Questo è sicuro.....e poi dici che stiamo a rosicà se ti dico che ti è rimasto un solo neurone libero in testa!


Bellissima! :up:


----------



## Tubarao (30 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ecchecazzo! Chiudete la bocca e rimette la lingua in asse nella cavità orale....Fra poco qualcuno scivola per la saliva...perfavore su! Un po di dignità maschile.....madooona che morti di figa.....salvo solo Stark, Perplesso, Wolf e gas....gli unici che hanno gestito dignitosamente la situazione.......


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ecchecazzo! Chiudete la bocca e rimette la lingua in asse nella cavità orale....Fra poco qualcuno scivola per la saliva...perfavore su! Un po di dignità maschile.....madooona che morti di figa.....salvo solo Stark, Perplesso, Wolf e gas....gli unici che hanno gestito dignitosamente la situazione.......



sei seria?


----------



## Stark72 (30 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ecchecazzo! Chiudete la bocca e rimette la lingua in asse nella cavità orale....Fra poco qualcuno scivola per la saliva...perfavore su! Un po di dignità maschile.....madooona che morti di figa.....salvo solo, Stark, Perplesso, Wolf e gas....gli unici che hanno gestito dignitosamente la situazione.......




se a 42 anni dovessi solo fermarmi a un paio di foto con due belle tette non avrei capito proprio niente

poi vabbè, il commento goliardico ci sta sempre


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La soldatessa vi ha messo tutte in *fila*.... A ROSIKONE.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


indiana?


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> se a 42 anni dovessi solo fermarmi a un paio di foto con due belle tette non avrei capito proprio niente
> 
> poi vabbè, il commento goliardico ci sta sempre


sinceramente per me quelle non sono  belle tette


----------



## Homer (30 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> se a 42 anni dovessi solo fermarmi a un paio di foto con due belle tette non avrei capito proprio niente
> 
> *poi vabbè, il commento goliardico ci sta sempre*



Pare non l'abbia capito


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La soldatessa vi ha messo tutte in fila.... A ROSIKONE.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ti piacerebbe averci tutte in fila eh??? Depravato!!! :rotfl:


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> indiana?


pepepepepepepepe


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ecco la canna passala :mexican:


o stark, io e te potremmo fare cosi tantissime cose insieme.....io ti ringiovanirei tutto, e tu mi mostreresti i segreti della vita......ohhhh
sai, sto pnesando di divorziare virtualemnte da jb, ma solo se tu mi vuoi, ovvio....senno mi tengo jb


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


passata la crisi da nicotina? :rotfl:

il valore aggiunto di tradi...


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> indiana?


No in fila come le pecore.


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ecchecazzo! Chiudete la bocca e rimette la lingua in asse nella cavità orale....Fra poco qualcuno scivola per la saliva...perfavore su! Un po di dignità maschile.....madooona che morti di figa.....salvo solo Stark, Perplesso, Wolf e gas....gli unici che hanno gestito dignitosamente la situazione.......


Due di loro hanno fatto un post solo... probabilmente avevano le mani occupate :rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

biri ha detto:


> pepepepepepepepe


brigitte bardò?


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ecchecazzo! Chiudete la bocca e rimette la lingua in asse nella cavità orale....Fra poco qualcuno scivola per la saliva...perfavore su! Un po di dignità maschile.....madooona che morti di figa.....salvo solo Stark, Perplesso, Wolf e gas....gli unici che hanno gestito dignitosamente la situazione.......



Naaaaaaaaaa secondo me è è solo facciata!


----------



## Homer (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Due di loro hanno fatto un post solo... probabilmente avevano le mani occupate :rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Questo è sicuro.....e poi dici che stiamo a rosicà se ti dico che ti è rimasto un solo neurone libero in testa!


Assolutamente no... io parlavo del maschio medio. Io ho quattro romanzi diversi in lavorazione in testa, oltre alla fica (ma non ho il calcio) e a un sacco di altre cose... ho praterie di neuroni, se vuoi te ne affitto un po'


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> No in fila come le pecore.


aaaah vero! La famosa file pecorina...


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Due di loro hanno fatto un post solo... probabilmente avevano le mani occupate :rotfl:



No è che a loro si è fermato anche l'ultimo neurone!


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> se a 42 anni dovessi solo fermarmi a un paio di foto con due belle tette non avrei capito proprio niente
> 
> poi vabbè, il commento goliardico ci sta sempre


Infatti. Se devo dirla tutta, la graduata non è 'sta gran cosa. Promette bene, ma è LONTANISSIMA dai miei ideali di strafiga


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Assolutamente no... io parlavo del maschio medio. Io ho quattro romanzi diversi in lavorazione in testa, oltre alla fica (ma non ho il calcio) e a un sacco di altre cose... ho praterie di neuroni, se vuoi te ne affitto un po'


Grazie del pensiero ma siamo al completo!


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sei seria?


sembro seria?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e meno male che arrivata Lizzi......l'avevo detto io che Lizzi avrebbe dato una botta di allegria in questo forum


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> No in fila come le pecore.


Ah, in fila pecorina! :rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Infatti. Se devo dirla tutta, la graduata non è 'sta gran cosa. Promette bene, ma è *LONTANISSIMA dai miei ideali di strafiga*




Così c'ammazzi tutte, però...


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> aaaah vero! La famosa file pecorina...


Oppure tutte in riga.....


----------



## Stark72 (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> o stark, io e te potremmo fare cosi tantissime cose insieme.....*io ti ringiovanirei tutto*, e tu mi mostreresti i segreti della vita......ohhhh
> sai, sto pnesando di divorziare virtualemnte da jb, ma solo se tu mi vuoi, ovvio....senno mi tengo jb


mi sa che mi immagini più vecchio di quello che sono


----------



## Eliade (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara lizzi che botta che hai dato alle donne del forum.....tutte chiacchere e mutande saldate...COMPLIMENTI!Appena arrivata le hai sdraiate tutte...a ste fanfarone.....:up:


Ma chi è? Che ha scritto?


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ah, in fila pecorina! :rotfl:


L'ho detto prima io! Copione! :incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2014)

*Si*

Come vanno le rosicate di qua?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

*rewindmee quel'è il tuo ideale di strafica?*


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> mi sa che mi immagini più vecchio di quello che sono


ma certo che no, so bene che hai...mmmm vabbe meno di 45, poco piu di 40, almeno cosi ricordo....
ma io sono cosi carina e dolce che ho un effetto benefico....
certo, aspetta, se sei juventino, nun se po fa'. eh...


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come vanno le rosicate di qua?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tu non demordi eh?:incazzato:


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma chi è? Che ha scritto?



Dlin Dlon Buongiorno!!!!!


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma certo che no, so bene che hai...mmmm vabbe meno di 45, poco piu di 40, almeno cosi ricordo....
> ma io sono cosi carina e dolce che ho un effetto benefico....
> certo, aspetta, se sei juventino, nun se po fa'. eh...


Miss cara, 72 non è un numero preso a caso...


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come vanno le rosicate di qua?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Bene grazie, ho già perso due kili... :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> sembro seria?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e meno male che arrivata Lizzi......l'avevo detto io che Lizzi avrebbe dato una botta di allegria in questo forum



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Così c'ammazzi tutte, però...


Che ne sapete? E comunque, è così bona? Dai... ha pure le tette asimmetriche (e non di poco)


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> L'ho detto prima io! Copione! :incazzato:


Io leggo e rispondo in ordine, mica posso spazzolare tutto pe' di' 'na cazzata :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Miss cara, 72 non è un numero preso a caso...


ah giusto, aspetta che prendo la calcolatrice


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> *rewindmee quel'è il tuo ideale di strafica?*


Di quelle che sto fermo a guardarla altrimenti si rovina?


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> brigitte bardò?


yeah


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Bene grazie, ho già perso due kili... :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Di quelle che sto fermo a guardarla altrimenti si rovina?


ma dai rewind mica male la Lizzi...c'hai fatto l'rx sulle foto:carneval:figuuuuuuuurati da vicino


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Che ne sapete? E comunque, è così bona? Dai... ha pure le tette asimmetriche (e non di poco)


Ma ce le abbiamo tutte un po' asimmetriche! Ma che donne hai frequentato? 


rewindmee ha detto:


> Io leggo e rispondo in ordine, mica posso spazzolare tutto pe' di' 'na cazzata :rotfl:


Devi navigare all'indietro... :nuke:



miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah giusto, aspetta che prendo la calcolatrice


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



rewindmee ha detto:


> Di quelle che sto fermo a guardarla altrimenti si rovina?


carta velina?



biri ha detto:


> yeah


:up:
ci avevo pensato pure io... ero indecisa...


----------



## Stark72 (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah giusto, aspetta che prendo la calcolatrice


no ma come fai ad avere il dubbio se sono juventino? devo mettere l'avatar più grande me sa :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Dlin Dlon Buongiorno!!!!!


Buon giorno anche a te! :wide-grin:


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> no ma come fai ad avere il dubbio se sono juventino? devo mettere l'avatar più grande me sa :rotfl:


ahahahahahahah tu mi mandi in tilt vedi? e' tutto qui davantio a me , eta' e squadra, ma io non vedo nulla.....
mi ha cosata ormai...c'e' poco da fare....allora vado a prendere i francobolli per spedire le carte a JB...


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma dai rewind mica male la Lizzi...c'hai fatto l'rx sulle foto:carneval:figuuuuuuuurati da vicino


Ma era un gioco, l'rx. Da vicino no


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ma era un gioco, l'rx. Da vicino no


se volete un rx io ce l'ho!


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma ce le abbiamo tutte un po' asimmetriche! Ma che donne hai frequentato?
> 
> Devi navigare all'indietro... :nuke:


Lo so che sono un po' asimmetriche, ma se la guardi bene ce le ha proprio storte 

Io navigo in avanti, col tasto "vai al primo msg non letto"


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Di quelle che sto fermo a guardarla altrimenti si rovina?


Guardare ma non toccare?


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Buon giorno anche a te! :wide-grin:


:sorriso2:


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> Guardare ma non toccare?


Se vedi il diamante Koo-i-noo-r lo tocchi?


----------



## zadig (30 Settembre 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non mezza, tutta gnuda tesò! Tette, pancia trattenuta e figa all'aria.
> 
> 
> Molto elegante e fine.


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Se vedi il diamante Koo-i-noo-r lo tocchi?



beh io me lo porterei via direttamente!!


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> beh io me lo porterei via direttamente!!


Difficile da smerciare... come la donna dei sogni.
Pensa andare in giro con una sventola da 1.80 con la quinta di seno e un culo da cassettiera king-size (di quelle che con una botta di chiappa chiudono un cassetto lungo un metro, per quanto è sodo)... ci vuole il servizio d'ordine


----------



## Stark72 (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ahahahahahahah tu mi mandi in tilt vedi? e' tutto qui davantio a me , eta' e squadra, ma io non vedo nulla.....
> mi ha cosata ormai...c'e' poco da fare....allora vado a prendere i francobolli per spedire le carte a JB...


a posto, se scatta la giudiziale ti dice pure bene che faccio l'avvocato 

P.S. solo a Lady Godiva non gliene frega una mazza, che voleva andare da un avvocato per fare la consensuale, li mortacci sua :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> a posto, se scatta la giudiziale ti dice pure bene che faccio l'avvocato
> 
> P.S. solo a Lady Godiva non gliene frega una mazza, che voleva andare da un avvocato per fare la consensuale, li mortacci sua :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZFAL89HdNA[/video]


----------



## birba (30 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> a posto, se scatta la giudiziale ti dice pure bene che faccio l'avvocato
> 
> P.S. solo a Lady Godiva non gliene frega una mazza, che voleva andare da un avvocato per fare la consensuale, li mortacci sua :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma te lo sai che il lady godiva era un night?


----------



## animalibera (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Difficile da smerciare... come la donna dei sogni.
> Pensa andare in giro con una sventola da 1.80 con la quinta di seno e un culo da cassettiera king-size (di quelle che con una botta di chiappa chiudono un cassetto lungo un metro, per quanto è sodo)... ci vuole il servizio d'ordine



ma io lo metterei sulla cassettiera in salotto x il gusto di possederlo...e chi pensa di smerciarlo....

x il resto sono 1.75 e ho una bella balconata prrrrr


----------



## Stark72 (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> x il resto sono 1.75 e ho una bella balconata prrrrr


queste rivelazioni ti costeranno care, a occhio e croce
carri in cerchio anche per te


----------



## rewindmee (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> ma io lo metterei sulla cassettiera in salotto x il gusto di possederlo...e chi pensa di smerciarlo....
> 
> x il resto sono 1.75 e ho una bella balconata prrrrr


Mi stai incuriosendo parecchio...


----------



## Eratò (30 Settembre 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


invece di ridere vai a prendere dei provvedimenti perché stanno svaccando il thread di Lizziti prego


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> queste rivelazioni ti costeranno care, a occhio e croce
> carri in cerchio anche per te


visto che sei avvocato, quanto pensi ci voglia, se lady godiva e jb collabborassero, per ottenere il divorzio?

e poi, posso chiedergli gli alimenti anche se non abbiamo figli in comune?
quando posso lasciare il thread coniugale senza vere casini in appello?


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2014)

Stark72 ha detto:


> queste rivelazioni ti costeranno care, a occhio e croce
> carri in cerchio anche per te




:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (30 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Lo so che sono un po' asimmetriche, ma se la guardi bene ce le ha proprio storte
> 
> Io navigo in avanti, col tasto "vai al primo msg non letto"


Sei a senso unico. Tsk tsk.


----------



## Stark72 (30 Settembre 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> visto che sei avvocato, quanto pensi ci voglia, se lady godiva e jb collabborassero, per ottenere il divorzio?
> 
> e poi, posso chiedergli gli alimenti anche se non abbiamo figli in comune?
> quando posso lasciare il thread coniugale senza vere casini in appello?


dai con le nuove norme in 6 mesi ce la fai
l'abbandono del thread coniugale non è più reato vai tranquilla ahahah


----------



## Eliade (30 Settembre 2014)

animalibera ha detto:


> :sorriso2:


Si, ma alla fine un sunto nessuno me lo ha fatto.  :condom:


----------



## zadig (30 Settembre 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si, ma alla fine un sunto nessuno me lo ha fatto.  :condom:


ecco il sunto.
Lizzi è bona, così tanto bona che una caserma, quando passa lei, sembra un canneto.
Il marito ha la trombata ultraspeedy, quindi non sa se farsi il cognato perchè potrebbe avere lo stesso difetto.
Quindi, nel frattempo, fa drizzare tutti i cazzi del quartiere. E se ne bea.


----------



## aristocat (30 Settembre 2014)

*Ammettilo Oscuro...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Cara lizzi che botta che hai dato alle donne del forum.....tutte chiacchere e mutande saldate...COMPLIMENTI!Appena arrivata le hai sdraiate tutte...a ste fanfarone.....:up:


Suino al confronto era un collegiale altoborghese :carneval::sonar:


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Spider ci ha omaggiate anche della sua tartaruga e dei suoi pettorali e bicipiti!


Buonanotte.


----------



## rewindmee (1 Ottobre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sei a senso unico. Tsk tsk.


Scusami tanto... non sono cattivo, è che mi disegnano così


----------



## Eliade (1 Ottobre 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> ecco il sunto.
> Lizzi è bona, così tanto bona che una caserma, quando passa lei, sembra un canneto.
> Il marito ha la trombata ultraspeedy, quindi non sa se farsi il cognato perchè potrebbe avere lo stesso difetto.
> Quindi, nel frattempo, fa drizzare tutti i cazzi del quartiere. E se ne bea.


Ah però... :singleeye:


----------

